# New Animal Crossing News Coming NEXT YEAR!



## DrewAC

Nintendo has just posted a message on Miiverse regarding the closure of AC Plaza for Wii U. 

_"We?re also going to continue posting news related to the series here in the Animal Crossing News Community, so stay tuned for more information about Animal Crossing next year!"_

Looks like we'll be getting information on the next Animal Crossing title next year! What are your expectations?

Source: http://mynintendonews.com/2014/12/07/Nintendo-says-there-will-be-new-animal-crossing-news-next-year/


----------



## Jarrad

Expectations?

Hmm, well, judging my expectations purely from how New leaf was announced.
I suspect there will be a new AC game for the Wii U in around 2017/2018.
Wasn't the wait between the announcement of new leaf and the actual release something like 3 years?


----------



## BlooBelle

Ooh, I can't wait! <3 Time to figure out how to get a tv in my room so I can play it without having to stack up a ton of pillows.


----------



## DrewAC

Aside from an overhaul in how we place public works projects with Isabelle, my biggest hope is they scale up the world/characters differently again, but to resemble more of the anime. The world in the anime seemed huge, and I'd really like that town size in HD if they bring it to Wii U too. 

That could really open the door for more replayability for those who are veterans in AC. Foraging, crafting, trading with villagers, etc. I really feel we need something more than upped graphics and recatching fish and everything all over again. Maybe DLC featuring new areas to explore too, such as an island more similar to the function of GCN's island with foreign exclusive villagers, but a complete redesign to how the island looks, making it much larger, more areas to go, things to do, etc. 

There's a ton of potential in this next AC!


----------



## Jarrad

Yes. I agree with you about the world. 

I just want there to be more of everything. More villager personalities, more animals, designs, dialogue. 
It's a shame that they only program the seasonal events for a year, and then it resets. 

Imagine if there were 3 different christmas events, only you're assigned a different one each year so that there's more replay value once you've been playing for a year.

DLC? Nah. Doesn't need anything like that. I'm happy with the DLC furniture and that's it.
I want a walking music player. The hourly music gets really repetitive once you've played the game for over a week...


----------



## ThePayne22

As good as the new Wii U version may end up being, I hope the New Leaf community is still around then. I don't have a Wii U and don't plan on getting one, so I'm gonna be really sad if everyone leaves New Leaf.


----------



## Jarrad

ThePayne22 said:


> As good as the new Wii U version may end up being, I hope the New Leaf community is still around then. I don't have a Wii U and don't plan on getting one, so I'm gonna be really sad if everyone leaves New Leaf.



look at the city folk community


oh wait..


----------



## DrewAC

ThePayne22 said:


> As good as the new Wii U version may end up being, I hope the New Leaf community is still around then. I don't have a Wii U and don't plan on getting one, so I'm gonna be really sad if everyone leaves New Leaf.



I'm positive it will be around for a very long time, it was so successful. In fact, I think the huge success of New Leaf urged Nintendo to place more of a priority on the series as a whole too.



Jarrad said:


> look at the city folk community
> 
> 
> oh wait..



Don't forget, the gap between ACCF and ACNL was larger than the past games (5 compared to 3) and they also shut down the wifi for WW and CF for reasons out of their control.


----------



## Momo15

I believe that by the time the new Animal Crossing for the Wii U comes out, the Wii U will be much cheaper. Aside from that, I still think there'll be New Leaf players, but it'll definitely decline with the new game.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Aww,i'm so bummed the Villager Plaza is shutting down. But I'm happy that we're getting some new AC news.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sounds fun! I'll still play it even if it doesn't look fun (If I ever get a wii u) because I try to make myself play every animal crossing game..



But I also hope they don't do paid DLC in the game, it would totally ruin it for me.   
Then again there's the thing where it makes you wonder what you would have to pay for to buy?


----------



## spCrossing

Uh oh..I wonder how the hell they're going to pull this one off.
Since they barley give into fan demand when it comes to Animal Crossing.

Oh and RIP Villager Plaza.


----------



## MaeCie

I hope if they are making an animal crossing for wii u, that it comes out for the new 3ds too!! I'm not a console game fan :/


----------



## Jeremy

I'm pretty sure they're saying news about it is coming next year, not the game itself.


----------



## Cuppycakez

MaeCie said:


> I hope if they are making an animal crossing for wii u, that it comes out for the new 3ds too!! I'm not a console game fan :/



I don't think they would do that. Since 3ds and the new 3ds play the same games pretty much, that would mean 2 animal crossing's on one system? They've never done that before. And it would be very unfair. Not very many people are planning on getting the new one it seems from what I've heard. 

They also might do something like City Folk and Wild World where its pretty much the same game. (Which would suck a lot)

- - - Post Merge - - -

But then agan it could just be news about the series not a new game.


----------



## MaeCie

Cuppycakez said:


> I don't think they would do that. Since 3ds and the new 3ds play the same games pretty much, that would mean 2 animal crossing's on one system? They've never done that before. And it would be very unfair. Not very many people are planning on getting the new one it seems from what I've heard.
> 
> They also might do something like City Folk and Wild World where its pretty much the same game. (Which would suck a lot)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But then agan it could just be news about the series not a new game.



Thats true! I just know most people prefer the game on handheld, as do I! I don't own a wii u though so who knows what I'm missing


----------



## spCrossing

Cuppycakez said:


> I don't think they would do that. Since 3ds and the new 3ds play the same games pretty much, that would mean 2 animal crossing's on one system? They've never done that before. And it would be very unfair. Not very many people are planning on getting the new one it seems from what I've heard.


They sorta did with the first game, but those were more or less expansions rather than completely new games.

Also, shame to those people who are not getting a Wii U.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

If anything about a new game is mentioned, it's going to be much longer before the game is even released.  Remember how long we all waited for New Leaf?  I remember there being numerous unconfirmed release dates hopping around. ; n ;
Even if there is a new version for the Wii U, I'm probably not going to purchase it because, first of all, I don't plan on owning a Wii U, and second, I can't stand to play Animal Crossing on something that isn't portable, oopsie //> n <''


----------



## BlooBelle

I'd recommend getting a wii u if you can afford it. There are a ton of great games for it. C:

Maybe they'll release the NA version of animal crossing sooner seeing how successful ACNL has been?


----------



## tamagotchi

Hopefully they'll add different terrain in a new game, if they ever do, so it isn't just this flatland that you're always on. That'd be nice.


----------



## JCnator

Let's see... I bet that they're announcing a new Animal Crossing game for Wii U next year, since the staff development heavily hinted about it before. Given that it isn't a handheld title this time around, I'm pretty sure that the release date gap between international versions and Japanese version shouldn't be as ginormous as New Leaf did (7 months for the record). You know, non-handheld consoles aren't very popular in Japan's video game market compared to elsewhere, since they don't usually have a lot of space in their houses to begin with.

A larger-scale update data (or DLC) for Animal Crossing: New Leaf would've also made a lot of sense to extend the interest, considering that the suspicious "Update Data" button found on the main menu is largely unused and the New 3DS is coming soon to those who don't live in Japan or in Australia. Believe it or not, it hasn't received any new update data since the end of March 2013.


----------



## Rasha

OMG YESSSSSS

we nead moar wolves! :'D


----------



## Locket

. Animal Crossing for Wii U. I can't wait! But... it may be years when I hate Animal Crossing...


----------



## Pokemanz

DrewAC said:


> Aside from an overhaul in how we place public works projects with Isabelle, my biggest hope is they scale up the world/characters differently again, but to resemble more of the anime. The world in the anime seemed huge, and I'd really like that town size in HD if they bring it to Wii U.



This. Even though it was just a movie, I feel a world that large would be much more fun to explore. Plus there's more room for PWPs should they return.

In the next AC I want more interaction. I love when villagers call out my name and ask for my opinions because it feels like I'm actually part of the game. 

Maybe they could add things like actual relationships between villagers. Some get along well and others just don't (it's decided at random though, two towns would not be the same). That would be something interesting because I like to think of each villager as unique. 

Speaking of uniqueness, that should be another main focus. Each villager should have specific favorites like color, bug, fish, furniture set, ect that they obsess over. Two villagers would never have the same tastes regardless of personality. I'd also like to see some actual friendship development among villagers. For example, Cranky villagers won't like you hanging around them at first but will eventually warm up to you.

"W-what? You got me the _____ I asked for?!
...um, thanks! You know, you're not all that bad, _____."

The focus should be on villagers. I worked hard to get all my dreamies in ACNL but now that I have them they're getting kinda boring. I want to establish really great friendships in this next AC!
Maybe there can even be a "best friend" feature where once you become really great friends with a villager, they can become your "best friend" which could allow them to hang out with you and do stuff together, like catching fish/bugs or whatever. Maybe you could even take them to the island with you or something? 

I'm just rambling on with ideas, haha. I hope this AC is a good one!


----------



## LostNoob

Jarrad said:


> Expectations?
> 
> Hmm, well, judging my expectations purely from how New leaf was announced.
> I suspect there will be a new AC game for the Wii U in around 2017/2018.
> Wasn't the wait between the announcement of new leaf and the actual release something like 3 years?



I can't see it taking that long for the Wii U version to come out.
New Leaf was first announced with the 3DS in a very early stage which is honestly quite rare for Nintendo to show footage of a game that early.

I assume development for AC Wii U probably started late in New Leafs development stage so late 2011 early 2012 meaning it's had a few years development already, if they announce it next year at E3 and then release it late 2016, that gives it a similar development time to New Leaf (2009 to 2011 maybe 2012) so 3 years or so.
Honestly, by 2017/2018, I'd be surprised if we haven't heard about Nintendo's future console by then.


----------



## spCrossing

Honestly, I want the big towns from the first game to come back.

Since the Wii U's capable of so much crap, it'll be cool just to see it rise up again.

Oh, and you can basically transfer your town from New Leaf or something, i dunno.


----------



## Marmoset

I'm not really a fan of Wii U. I mean, I have City Folk but I don't know. I didn't like the game mechanics. So if the new AC game is for the Wii I'm going to have to pass.


----------



## Jarrad

I can imagine the new ac not doing very well, as it has always sold best on hand held consoles.

WW was a huge success, as was new leaf.

City folk not so much. Nintendo will really have to pull out all of the stocks if they're wanting the next home-console animal crossing to sell. They have to make it worth buying a Wii U just to play it. City folk was a failure, despite little people finding it disappointing. The majority of us Nintendo fans were pleased with it, but that won't be enough this time round. Especially considering the Wii U is currently the worst-sold Nintendo home console to date.

It needs to _very_ enticing to buy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've literally just come to the realisation that it's not going to be better than ANY of the previous AC games, if what the OP said is true.

It's been like 1-2 years since they finished production on New leaf, right? Remember how long New leaf was in development for? No way are they going to be able to deliver an amazing game which surpasses it predecessors in just 1-2 years when every other AC game had been worked on a lot longer than 1-2 years...

I hope that the new ac game isn't being announced next year. Heck, I don't mind waiting 2 years. As long as the game is worth the wait.


----------



## JJarmon

Watch, all these people who say they won't get the Wii U version will end up buying the console to have the game... especially if it has major improvements from New Leaf.  It's not a bad console, guys. The Wii sucked, City Folk sucked, but this has potential. Think of the memory space! They could do so much with this game. They may even be using the Miiverse community & plaza for new ideas.


----------



## Dollie

Animal Crossing is one of the few games that would make me buy a Wii U. Looking forward to the news. c:


----------



## tamagotchi

Jarrad said:


> I've literally just come to the realisation that it's not going to be better than ANY of the previous AC games, if what the OP said is true.
> 
> It's been like 1-2 years since they finished production on New leaf, right? Remember how long New leaf was in development for? No way are they going to be able to deliver an amazing game which surpasses it predecessors in just 1-2 years when every other AC game had been worked on a lot longer than 1-2 years...
> 
> I hope that the new ac game isn't being announced next year. Heck, I don't mind waiting 2 years. As long as the game is worth the wait.



I agree. I can't imagine it being a really different great game than New Leaf. There might be some touch ups here and there if It's released sometime soon [ next year, I think? idk ], but it doesn't seem like It'll look like a really different game like New Leaf looked. If it does I probably still will end up buying it, but.. 

Hey, you know what? If it is a super great game, then I guess I'd be proven wrong. Guess we'll just have to wait n' see, lol.


----------



## TaskBarR

I absolutely can't wait for the eighth entry! I've fallen in love with Animal Crossing so much over the past few years, I'll be picking it up at one point or another no doubt.


----------



## KCourtnee

Aw I never was planning on getting a Wii U... I guess I'll have to if a new AC comes out on it.


----------



## Justin

There is no way it won't be out by the end of 2016. No way.

I'd like to see them be ambitious with the town size this time around making use of all the RAM on the Wii U. It's pretty sad that the original game on the Gamecube has the largest town size... let's see them go crazy with the size for Wii U.


----------



## Justin

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> A larger-scale update data (or DLC) for Animal Crossing: New Leaf would've also made a lot of sense to extend the interest, considering that the suspicious "Update Data" button found on the main menu is largely unused and the New 3DS is coming soon to those who don't live in Japan or in Australia. Believe it or not, it hasn't received any new update data since the end of March 2013.



I've always wondered about this too. They released an update including the new update option... and then proceeded to never use it. I don't think that means anything is coming though, that ship has sailed now. It would a little late to come out with something now. More likely it was just put in there as a "just in case".


----------



## LostNoob

It'd be nice to see some New Leaf DLC, not too much, maybe a few new furniture sets to tide us over until the next game.

On the topic of a 2016 release date in Japan at least, it's not impassable, the developers (Nintendo EAD 2) don't just work on one game at a time, development for a Wii U version could have easily started whilst New Leaf was still in development under a different team of programmers, who knows, they could have started development at the same time.

New Leaf has been out in Japan since late 2012, so 2 years plus all of next year and most of 2016 if they are aiming for a holiday release, it's pretty feasible.

I just hope localisation starts sooner like with Pokemon X and Y, it'd be cool if the game launched worldwide on the same day.


----------



## spCrossing

Justin said:


> There is no way it won't be out by the end of 2016. No way.
> 
> I'd like to see them be ambitious with the town size this time around making use of all the RAM on the Wii U. It's pretty sad that the original game on the Gamecube has the largest town size... let's see them go crazy with the size for Wii U.



Yeah, that's basically what I want for the next game.

Also bring in a full orchestra?


----------



## JJarmon

I hope the creators of Animal Crossing step outside their comfort zone slightly if they're going to make a new game. With a high amount of memory space, they could definitely make a larger town with more villagers. With HD graphics, they could use different textures and make different terrains. Let's hope they bring new holiday events, different villager interactions/animations (such as the jock villagers jogging around town), slightly more detailed NPC backgrounds, complete surround sound orchestrated music... They better blow us away. If it's another port of New Leaf, I'll still get it but I'll be disappointed.


----------



## TaskBarR

You know, I actually wouldn't mind if it's just an enhanced version of New Leaf, like City Folk. If anything I loved New Leaf and I would definitely buy an HD version with more features.


----------



## JJarmon

TaskBarR said:


> You know, I actually wouldn't mind if it's just an enhanced version of New Leaf, like City Folk. If anything I loved New Leaf and I would definitely buy an HD version with more features.



Character customization would be kind of nice as a new feature. I don't know if that would ruin the 'charm' of the game or not, but I think people would really appreciate different skin colors and other features off the bat.


----------



## Eline

I think that if this game comes out for the wiiU I'll buy it because the wii  U will be pretty 'old'  by then. I'm really just hoping for a whole new console.. Will probably play anyway though. 
Also I think it will be awesome


----------



## toxapex

Guys, maybe it won't be a new game yet, but a big update to acnl so that button wasn't useless this whole time! 

No? Okay...


----------



## Hyasynth

Whatever route Nintendo ends up taking, I hope character customization will be improved even further. 
We can pick some pretty wacky anime hair colors, so why not wacky anime eye colors as well? 

Also, being able to pick a skin tone would be great. If Nintendo wanted to go even further, they could even give us skin colors in different undertones which would affect our ability to tan. For example, someone that's ghost white with pink undertones won't tan at all, whereas a pale olive would tan easily. They'd both be pale, but they'd still look different if placed next to each other. 

I know that might be a little too complex for Animal Crossing, but it would be a nice touch.


----------



## kakuloo

I'm excited because my mom will finally be able to play again! She can't see the little screen on the 3DS, so I am excited that she'll be able to play on a big screen again! ^_^

I hope that, if they bring back the whole "mayor" thing again, they will make it more of a "town council" so that other people who are in my household can take part in the town planning activities!  Having one Mayor for a handheld like the 3DS is fine...but a console like the Wii U is something you share with others!

I would also love to be able to send mail to other towns without having to actually be in the town itself.  Maybe only with people you have already visited and gotten a mail pass from?  =P


----------



## Zedark

I think i'm gonna save up for a wii U and then if they announce a new AC game then i will buy one because i don't want to miss out on an AC game but i also don't want to buy a console that doesn't have one.
I think i would personally like a lot more villager personality options like so they say even more different things because once you've been playing a while they don't really say anything new


----------



## kakuloo

This is complete speculation and almost certainly not true, but it would be super funny and kind of awesome if the Villager Plaza thing was all just a ruse to gather data on what fans think each of the villagers' more complex personalities are.  XD  So every time you post something about Kiki being a bit of a flake, or Pietro being slightly unsettling, it gets gathered as a possible way to make the Wii U personality more complex.   lol

Like I said though, not a chance this is true.  **furitively goes to post about how amazing and prince-like Beardo is**  >_>  <_<


----------



## Bcat

I would love it if the ported the system to the wii u! We'll just have to wait and see though...


----------



## Batsu

I think it's going to be a _long_ time till we get another installment in the AC series, but I seriously hope it won't be on the Wii-U or any other console requiring a TV. AC is way better suited for handhelds; it's just easier to pop in for a few minutes by bringing my 3DS out of my purse wherever, rather than having to be at home and at the TV.

More in-depth customization would be so awesome though... I want my character to be tan all the time. :[ And it'd be nice to have some characters that were taken out brought back in. And Nook should move from real estate to construction to work with our mayors (or whatever we'll be) to actually properly plot villager houses.


----------



## Autaven

I have the WiiU and would love a game for it. I wasn't a massive fan, and actually it was a gift my parents got me for my birthday (and yes I'm 25) and I've ended up loving it! I only play fun games like MarioKart8 and Lego TT games, and I think they're beautiful! So I'm very excited to see what they would do with an AC game on it. 
I won't be disappointed if it's for the 3DS. But I would be really excited to see what they could do with the size of memory etc


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Honestly, what I'd love is something like MySims where there are different environments for you to explore besides the main village. Also, Miiverse capabilities to replace streetpass would be wonderful.

And, about graphics, let's hope they can make this game as beautiful as they made Pikmin 3 or the new Zelda game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TaskBarR said:


> You know, I actually wouldn't mind if it's just an enhanced version of New Leaf, like City Folk. If anything I loved New Leaf and I would definitely buy an HD version with more features.



Except we know that's not gonna happen. I highly recommend reading this article. 

And for those of you who think we will have to wait ages for a new Animal Crossing, remember that New Leaf was announced before the 3DS was even launched. By almost a year, actually. They are probably waiting to announce this game so people won't have to wait for too long. I think we'll probably get a wait time of a year or so.


----------



## Villager Fan

I agree with everything Pokemanz has said earlier about what to expect in the Wii U installment. Where the Wii version suffered was the lack of the second screen. Luckily for the Wii U version, it won't be at such a handicap. I feel like the GamePad is perfect for this game. 

Here is what I want to see:
*Villagers are more unique: They have new traits, interests, desires, likes and dislikes. 
*More in-depth PWP/Town Hall functions: Arrange town hall meetings with villagers to help decide future PWP and plan your own events! Hear what villagers have to say about how the town can improve and what should be done more (ie set ordiances, plant more trees, suggest villagers do voluteer work, etc.)
*Friendship meter: The more you communicate with your villagers the more their meter increases and decreases their likelihood to move out of refuse to do volunteer work.
*Take to the air: In past games, you arrived to your village by train, taxi, bus and trolley. Now you will arrive in a hot air balloon! You can also travel to other villages this way!
*Vegetation: Before, you only planted fruit trees, but now you can put your gardening skills to the test with new vegetables you can harvest and sell. Carrots, Lettuce, Cucumber, Potatoes, Squash, Tomato, and more!
Volunteer Work: At your town hall meetings, you can ask villagers to do various tasks, with a proper incentive attached if need be. Tasks include tending to vegetation and fruit trees, pulling weeds, doing errands for other villagers, form a welcoming committee, form a singing group and carrol around town, be an instructor for different events like exercise day, dig up and collect fossils, etc. Basically make your villagers feel more involved.
Villagers actually do more on their own: Fish, catch bugs, swim, jog, group conversations, enter/exit buildings, etc. Plus you can enable a round the clock scrolled that tells you what is going on in town, what villagers are doing, what villager is looking for you etc. Almost like a notification system. 
Big world: Think Zelda Wii U sized villages but with the usual animal crossing patterns. Sprawing fields, tons of trees, nearly twice as many villagers as the GC version, and a big beach! 
Islands: You can own idividual islands and build your own house or permit villagers and shops to move there!  Tortimer Island returns as well as the debut of some of his offspring. 
360 degrees: No more top down view. Your village will be fully rotatable and viewable at all angles!
Import: By connectIng with the 3DS game, you can import your human villagers, animal villagers, furniture, clothes, designs and almost anything else. 

If none of the above happens, then they should at least bring Champ back. 

I think the mayoral aspect was such a genius concept before that I can see it be more expansive in the Wii U. They are really promoting Isabelle as a prominent part of Animal Crossing means she's here to stay. Its also odd that the AC DLC Pack for Mario Kart 8 is being released in May. It seems rather late, unless that was done on purpose to tie in with the Wii U game announcement.

Please forgive me for My writing. Im typing this on a smart phone so it's more difficult.

EDIT: I made similar suggestions many moons ago so now. I feel like a broken record. :/


----------



## Tao

Villager Fan said:


> Big world: Think Zelda Wii U sized villages but with the usual animal crossing patterns. Sprawing fields, tons of trees, nearly twice as many villagers as the GC version, and a big beach!




Either you're underestimating the size of Zelda U or...I dunno...It's supposed to be as big/bigger than Skyrim, and I really don't want to go around watering all those flowers...



I wouldn't mind more of the 'mayoral' aspect. It suits the game best really and I think going backwards after it would feel really underwhelming.

I also would like Isabelle to be more than just the receptionist if you so wish. 
- Have the ability to give her a house in the town (either as one of your xx amount of villagers or as an extra number)
- The ability to let her to have the day off (I don't think she would take it if you didn't force her to xD). You are her boss after all.
- Set work times for her so she isn't stuck in the town hall for about 360 days a year and you can interact with her around town the when she's out.

I think that stuff works for the other store owners as well, though I feel like giving Isabelle 'special treatment' since she hasn't left the damn Town Hall in weeks, plus she feels more like 'a villager' to me than say Timmy and Tommy Nook.


----------



## Tinkalila

I used to care so much about ACNL not becoming obsolete, so that ACNL and AC Wii U could go hand-in-hand. But now, I'm really looking forward to fresh start. It would be cool if I could transfer over a few items though. I think there was something with character transfer from WW to CF? That could be nice. But I don't wanna transfer over my mayor, I want new eyes!


----------



## biker

Not necessarily a new game, it can be DLC content or anything else.


----------



## Tinkalila

biker said:


> Not necessarily a new game, it can be DLC content or anything else.



True, it could be anything. But I doubt they'd get our hopes up like that.


----------



## PlasmaPower

I wonder if the Wii U Animal Crossing will let you move in with the character you created in New Leaf... Like how you can with moving your Wild World character to City Folk.

I'd also like to see that you can have more than one PWP going on and also let you demolish a project and put up a PWP on the same day. Also, let me be the mayor on holidays, darn-it!


----------



## effluo

PlasmaPower said:


> I wonder if the Wii U Animal Crossing will let you move in with the character you created in New Leaf... Like how you can with moving your Wild World character to City Folk.
> 
> I'd also like to see that you can have more than one PWP going on and also let you demolish a project and put up a PWP on the same day. Also, let me be the mayor on holidays, darn-it!




You can demolish a PWP and start a new one on the same day in acnl.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm looking forward to any news at all.. I just hope there are more options for everything and more daily things to do.


----------



## peachesandicecream

Villager house going were you want them to go!


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Yeah, how about letting us place the housing signs ourselves so we know the places villagers would put their houses?


----------



## spCrossing

I hope to god they bring back the Gamecube soundtrack full-force, I love love love love that soundtrack compared to New Leaf.
Which is sad, considering Kazumi Totaka came back to compose this game but it half of the tracks in New Leaf are unmemorable. (*cough*Yoshi's NEW Island is much worse*cough*)
Though bringing in the awesome band that was in Mario Kart 8 and Super Mario 3D World would help bring the New Leaf tracks some light, but change some of them to the point in which they're memorable.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

spCrossing said:


> I hope to god they bring back the Gamecube soundtrack full-force, I love love love love that soundtrack compared to New Leaf.
> Which is sad, considering Kazumi Totaka came back to compose this game but it half of the tracks in New Leaf are unmemorable. (*cough*Yoshi's NEW Island is much worse*cough*)
> Though bringing in the awesome band that was in Mario Kart 8 and Super Mario 3D World would help bring the New Leaf tracks some light, but change some of them to the point in which they're memorable.



I really hope they DON'T do this. Having an AC soundtrack for more than one game is disappointing. I remember being really upset when I saw that CF was using WW's music.

I'd like a fully orchestrated soundtrack that's like the movie. Each game needs its own feeling to it and having the same soundtrack as another game would ruin that.


----------



## honeyaura

Welp, if it ends up being on Wii U, I guarantee that it won't be as popular as the handheld.
I've seen manymanymany polls on this, and a great majority prefers handheld.
Not saying it won't be great, because I know they'll amp up the graphics and new features. I just mean in the long run. Just look at CF?


----------



## JCnator

honeyaura said:


> Welp, if it ends up being on Wii U, I guarantee that it won't be as popular as the handheld.
> I've seen manymanymany polls on this, and a great majority prefers handheld.
> Not saying it won't be great, because I know they'll amp up the graphics and new features. I just mean in the long run. Just look at CF?



Well, it's not just because handhelds are obviously a good system for an Animal Crossing installment to be released. Not only Animal Crossing: City Folk was a passable Animal Crossing game at best, but the Wii was a poor fit for the franchise to begin with. I mean, the system is basically a slightly beefed-up GCN with added motion controls, so there wasn't much they could do to make Animal Crossing: City Folk more appealing to play. For example, using the forced Wii Remote's IR Pointer to navigate through the menus and the keyboard is a pain in the rear.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

honeyaura said:


> Welp, if it ends up being on Wii U, I guarantee that it won't be as popular as the handheld.
> I've seen manymanymany polls on this, and a great majority prefers handheld.
> Not saying it won't be great, because I know they'll amp up the graphics and new features. I just mean in the long run. Just look at CF?



You do realize that NL was so different from the other games because they realized that they can't just change a few things like they did with City Folk, right? A City Folk-like game is NOT going to happen again and we already know this.


----------



## Starlightz

I think that Nintendo will definitely try to make the game different from New Leaf so that people have incentive to go back to a non-handheld device, because I know everyone likes having the ability to bring their town with them, wherever they go. I really hope for a larger town for the new version, especially if they expand more upon being the mayor and building public works. Even having more then 10 villagers at a time would be quite a change. 

I do agree with what some other people have said about hoping that ACNL won't die out, because I don't really plan on getting a wii-u unless this new game is *amazing.*


----------



## spCrossing

Well obviously they're going to make this game so much different from New Leaf seeing the backlash against City Folk.

Not to mention, it's an HD console.
Who knows the endless possibilities with Animal Crossing when it sacrificed the portability of it all?


----------



## RhinoK

IF it is a Wii U title (bc it could always be another 3DS title... albeit how unlikely that is) then I hope they include every villager... like that's ambitious but come on it's a powerful console and it's just textures. I'd also like private islands to return too. Plus the game would be so beautiful. Balls (heuh) need to return as well. Maybe more patterns as well, and ugh... I just have high expectations for the game. Better customisation I suppose.  Oh and the trees from the early E3 trailers from New Leaf. They were so tall and stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ugh yeah we need large towns.... like new leaf felt so cramped. But I loved how the beach weren't 2 inch pieces of sand land. In fact the beach is probs one of my fave new features in new leaf



Tinkalila said:


> True, it could be anything. But I doubt they'd get our hopes up like that.



Didnt they say they'd have some special announcement at E3 2013 and all it was was the announcement of the Wii Fit Trainer??? like damn Nintendo was disappointing that year and we all thought they'd turn it around but nope it's Wii Fit Trainer


----------



## PlasmaPower

I'd like to have at least up to 15 villagers like the GameCube version. And highlands and lowlands.


----------



## spCrossing

PlasmaPower said:


> I'd like to have at least up to 15 villagers like the GameCube version. And highlands and lowlands.



Or 20, just imagine like everybody having all the tier 1's.


----------



## LilyElizabeth

I would really love to see a brand new animal crossing on the 3ds... I know it won't happen but I hate animal crossing when it's not on a handheld ><


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Eugh, I hated the highlands and lowlands. It just made it harder to get around the town and looked so out-of-place. However, I don't think things should be flat either. The AC movie showed what a town could look like in a more realistic setting.


----------



## Pokemanz

Definitely want more villagers and the old ones to return (I NEED Tarou in my town!)

Also, there should be some kind of "away" setting where if you feel like putting down the game for a few months, all you have to do is go and tell your villagers you're going to be "gone" for a while. This will prevent anyone from moving. Also, the villagers will "maintain upkeep" while you're away, so when you pick up the game three months later, it's as if you never left.


----------



## kakuloo

What if you could tell your villagers that you're "going on vacation" then send "postcards" that are screenshots from other games you're playing.  =P  When you get "back from vacation" they'll all exclaim and show you the postcards they got from you and say things like, "Wow!  It's almost like I was there with you! =D"


----------



## Pokemanz

kakuloo said:


> What if you could tell your villagers that you're "going on vacation" then send "postcards" that are screenshots from other games you're playing.  =P  When you get "back from vacation" they'll all exclaim and show you the postcards they got from you and say things like, "Wow!  It's almost like I was there with you! =D"



Or maybe when you do that and put the game down for a while, your character actually goes on a "vacation" and when you get back you get a letter in the mail containing pictures that were apparently taken while you were on your "vacation". You swimming in the ocean, in a beach chair, building a sand castle... xD


----------



## Platinum Lucario

What I would absolutely love to see in Animal Crossing Wii U... is live orchestrated music! Yes, and I mean every song in the game being done by a live orchestra, just like they did for Mario Kart 8 and Super Mario 3D World! Something I'd absolutely enjoy, just imagine all the hourly music sounding the same as New Leaf's, but done with a live orchestra instead. ^^


----------



## pika62221

Most likely it'll be something using Amiibo, something for Wii U and/or New Nintendo 3DS (would be great if they figured out a way to somehow link the two together better than WW/CF did), and will be out in 2016 or 2017, because their 2015 lineup is pretty strong already for the Wii U.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JimmyJacobAC said:


> Eugh, I hated the highlands and lowlands. It just made it harder to get around the town and looked so out-of-place. However, I don't think things should be flat either. The AC movie showed what a town could look like in a more realistic setting.



The movie was based on the flat land of Wild World. I hate how they added that divided aspect from the original to City Folk, but love how they sort of kept it in New Leaf- only the beach/main/HHS, but since most play happens in the main area, by keeping it flat, they did a wonderful job of implementing both (developers must love cliffs for whatever reason).


----------



## BlooBelle

I don't think that big operatic music would work well for AC, but music filled with xylophones and flutes would fit the mood nicely imo. :3
I'm hoping that amiibos just unlock something small. My guess is that they'll get your character exclusive outfits depending on which amiibo you have, but I'll probably be wrong. cx


----------



## PlasmaPower

I want all the villagers to have paws and hooves and stuff like that just like the movie for the next game.

K.K. Slider has them and yet none of the dog villagers or Isabelle and Digby have them.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

pika62221 said:


> Most likely it'll be something using Amiibo, something for Wii U and/or New Nintendo 3DS (would be great if they figured out a way to somehow link the two together better than WW/CF did), and will be out in 2016 or 2017, because their 2015 lineup is pretty strong already for the Wii U.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The movie was based on the flat land of Wild World. I hate how they added that divided aspect from the original to City Folk, but love how they sort of kept it in New Leaf- only the beach/main/HHS, but since most play happens in the main area, by keeping it flat, they did a wonderful job of implementing both (developers must love cliffs for whatever reason).



It was based on the flatlands of Wild World, but there were still hills everywhere and different levels of elevation and the town was huge, but there wasn't an annoying cliff getting in everyone's way. I'd love something like that. 

Also, live orchestrated music would work GREAT for Animal Crossing. Take this shining example from the movie; it's the fireworks theme from Wild World.


----------



## Platinum Lucario

I think another thing that would be fantastic for Animal Crossing Wii U is to actually see the sun in the sky too. Previous Animal Crossing games didn't have that. It would also be nice to have a button that can be pressed on the Wii U Game Pad screen in which takes you into first person viewing mode, in which can only be seen on the Wii U Game Pad. So you can take close up pictures of insects or even fish in the water.

I would also like to see natural hills around town as the terrain can either be flat or bumpy, along with cliffs, which there can either be two or three (including the one next to the beach). I'd also like to see the towns being 5x bigger than they were in Animal Crossing: New Leaf, along with up to 15 villagers being able to live there (the same amount as the GameCube one had).

And whenever there's a thunderstorm in the game, I'd like to see lightning appearing in the sky, just like it did in Animal Crossing: Wild World (Let's go to the City and New Leaf didn't do that), and the lightning to look realistic too, along with the flashes in the clouds. Also for weather effects, there should also be blizzards occurring during winter (the winter equivalent of thunderstorm, except there's no lightning or flashes), along with sometimes being regular snowing.

Also, as I said earlier, the hourly music should also be live orchestrated versions of the New Leaf hourly music.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

I don't think it should be live orchestrations of the New Leaf music. It needs to be its own music.

Honestly, they can keep the cartoony visuals, that's what gives AC its charm. However, they should definitely heavily improve the shader effects (especially the water and lighting) and make the game look absolutely beautiful. Just look at the Zelda Wii U game. Cartoony visuals but still stunning to look at.


----------



## Platinum Lucario

JimmyJacobAC said:


> I don't think it should be live orchestrations of the New Leaf music. It needs to be its own music.
> 
> Honestly, they can keep the cartoony visuals, that's what gives AC its charm. However, they should definitely heavily improve the shader effects (especially the water and lighting) and make the game look absolutely beautiful. Just look at the Zelda Wii U game. Cartoony visuals but still stunning to look at.



Another thing I was thinking is that they should have the return of the city. And the city will be almost like a town in which businesses will open up or close down, in the same way as villagers move into town and leave town. Also, the city shouldn't just have the same type of music sounding in the same way, depending on the time of the day. It should have it's own hourly music just like the town has, but will have completely different hourly music from what the town has. Because the one from Let's go to the City is now a K.K. Slider song, which will probably be titled something like "Citybound K.K." on Animal Crossing Wii U.


----------



## Pixles

I don't know, i feel as though the 3DS is perfect for Animal Crossing, and even though I'll definately be getting the next AC game no matter what, I won't be able to play it as much if it's on the Wii U... And that makes me kind of sad


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

You know what I'd like? A different hourly bell sound. CF had one for the city but for the main town, we've had the same bell sound since WW. I swear, if the Wii U game doesn't have a new bell sound I'm gonna be disappointed.


----------



## Biskit11

More dogs from every personality. I wish they could make a Dalmatian boy but I doubt it because of Portia, a snooty villager. Bring all the animal from the game cube back. Add resturants and a better final expansion for the t and t shops.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also more octopi. Add lambs and badgers. Things to remove-hh showcase and have kk take control of clip lol and please bring my favorite thing in animal crossing history-The Marquee back with new emotions.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

*Octopodes

But yeah, a proper night club or a theater would beat Club LOL.


----------



## MaeCie

I think it would be cool if there was a "move" feature where after like 6months or so the option becomes available that you can move to a new map you know so you don't have to start completely over all of your stuff and villagers would come, but you'd have to re-earn some features. Then you'd have to wait a little while before you could "move" again...idk just a thought  I hate starting completely over just because I got tired of my map! Sorry if someone already mentioned this!


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

if they come out with a new ac for the 3ds i think they should add the ability to lock villager in your town so that you don't have to worry about them moving out and also more storage space


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

There's definitely not going to be another Animal Crossing for the 3DS.


----------



## PlasmaPower

I'd like to see the animal villagers wear jackets, scarves, etc for the winter, like in the movie.

Also, let us have more than 1 village on a single disc. That way, I can recreate Animal Village from the movie while keeping my personal town.



Biskit11 said:


> Also more octopi. Add lambs and badgers. Things to remove-hh showcase and have kk take control of clip lol and please bring my favorite thing in animal crossing history-The Marquee back with new emotions.


 I'd like to see shark villagers.


----------



## Peachi

I REALLY hope it will be another 3DS game, probably for the New 3DS.

There should be an arcade with various mini-games


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

We know there's not going to be another one for the 3DS. Animal Crossing has never appeared more than once on a platform, except for the Gamecube version being updated once in Japan.


----------



## MaeCie

Nobody knows forsure what platform the future animal crossing will be on. With Ambio figures out now they could make a cross platform game for the new 3ds and wii u, judging by the fact that majority of AC fans prefer handheld I don't think they would make a whole new game and not have it available for the 3ds as well. Just because they made it every other console in the past doesn't mean they will continue with that, especially since the creator of AC said himself that the game caters to handheld devices. In the end nobody knows what Nintendo will do they could surprise us!


----------



## Platinum Lucario

What I'd love to see on Animal Crossing Wii U... is local multiplayer. Where it will be split screen and you can either choose to play with the players that are currently in your town, or players can be invited by visiting the town from a GameCube memory card (in which would be sold alongside a GameCube Memory Card Adapter, similar to Super Smash Bros for Wii U) and playing as multiplayer. Or it could be done through an SD Card adapter.

Also, what would also be nice... is to transfer your save data from the original Animal Crossing across to Animal Crossing Wii U, along with the option of also transferring from Animal Crossing: New Leaf as well, in which the players will move into a new town on the Wii U. ^^


----------



## Pudge

I think AC for Wii U will be the one AC game I don't get because I don't have a Wii U and I'm really not interested in buying one.

However, I say that now, and I'm sure that once they start releasing details and trailers for the new game, it will look amazing and I'll be very tempted to cave.


----------



## kakuloo

Pudge said:


> I'm sure that once they start releasing details and trailers for the new game, it will look amazing and I'll be very tempted to cave.



This is, from Nintendo's business standpoint, exactly why they SHOULD put it on the Wii U.  =P


----------



## Tinkalila

get hype for wii u ac.
I'm really curious about what it'll be called. It's so surreal to even think about it.


----------



## Jarrad

no..
there isnt going to be another ac game for the 3ds lol...


----------



## PlasmaPower

You know what would be nice. If we could place where we want out PWPs on the Gamepad. There would be a map shown on the Gamepad and you can select on the grid where to place it. That way, placing PWPs will feel less tedious.


----------



## Boccages

I cannot wait to get AC on Wii U. I have had a Wii U since June 2013 and man I do not regret that purchase. It soon rendered my 3DS obsolete and I sold it in February of this year. So many great games on that console : Wind Waker HD, Super Smash Bros for Wii U, Assassins Creed 4, Child of Light, Watchdogs, Mario Kart 8, Unepic, Scram Kitty, Shovel Knight, Tengami, Nintendoland, etc.

I want HD Animal Crossing on my Wii U Now !


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

I don't really care about Animal Crossing not on a handheld, I mean honestly, I only play my 3DS at home anyway. 

I just hope that:
-No more sprites for fruit, flowers, and etc. 
-Make different villagers diverse, don't limit them to personalities. 
-Make the town way bigger.
-No 1 PWP a day limit.
-Flexible villager plot placements.


----------



## Locket

Peachi said:


> I REALLY hope it will be another 3DS game, probably for the New 3DS.
> 
> There should be an arcade with various mini-games



The New 3DS isn't even in America yet...


I want a design your map option.


----------



## Tap Dancer

I got a Wii and hated it so much, there's no way I'll buy a Wii U. I'll only play handheld consoles. Needless to say, I won't be getting the new AC game.


----------



## spCrossing

Dreamy Luigi said:


> I don't really care about Animal Crossing not on a handheld, I mean honestly, I only play my 3DS at home anyway.
> 
> I just hope that:
> -No more sprites for fruit, flowers, and etc.
> -Make different villagers diverse, don't limit them to personalities.
> -Make the town way bigger.
> -No 1 PWP a day limit.
> -Flexible villager plot placements.



They kinda stopped making Fruits 2D Sprites after Wild World, but it's hard to tell really.

But I totally agree with these ideas, especially diverse villagers, they really need to do something like this now.


----------



## Tinkalila

Tap Dancer said:


> I got a Wii and hated it so much, there's no way I'll buy a Wii U. I'll only play handheld consoles. Needless to say, I won't be getting the new AC game.



Aww, why'd you hate the Wii? I got a lot of playtime out of it for years, and it's really often hailed for its originality.


----------



## Tap Dancer

Tinkalila said:


> Aww, why'd you hate the Wii? I got a lot of playtime out of it for years, and it's really often hailed for its originality.



I didn't enjoy it because I found it awkward to use. And as far as fitness goes, no thank you! I'll stick with my DVDs.


----------



## Jarrad

Dreamy Luigi said:


> I don't really care about Animal Crossing not on a handheld, I mean honestly, I only play my 3DS at home anyway.
> 
> I just hope that:
> -No more sprites for fruit, flowers, and etc.
> -Make different villagers diverse, don't limit them to personalities.
> -Make the town way bigger.
> -No 1 PWP a day limit.
> -Flexible villager plot placements.



idgi why do you bother when u said u wont care about it lol

its gna be on the wii u full stop.


----------



## JCnator

Tap Dancer said:


> I got a Wii and hated it so much, there's no way I'll buy a Wii U. I'll only play handheld consoles. Needless to say, I won't be getting the new AC game.



Just because the City Folk failed to live up its expectations doesn't mean that home console Animal Crossing games are automatically less desirable. Much of the blame comes from the fact that the Wii is basically a beefed-up GameCube with motion controls and its added features being rather limited, along with how the development team in this Wii installment is playing too safe.

I bet that the Wii U installment will be much better than City Folk ever is.


----------



## Boccages

Tap Dancer said:


> I got a Wii and hated it so much, there's no way I'll buy a Wii U. I'll only play handheld consoles. Needless to say, I won't be getting the new AC game.


I also bought a Wii and sold it several months later because I didn't like the graphics and most of the games. I own a Wii U and I think I haven't liked a console so much in my life before...


----------



## Tap Dancer

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Just because the City Folk failed to live up its expectations doesn't mean that home console Animal Crossing games are automatically less desirable. Much of the blame comes from the fact that the Wii is basically a beefed-up GameCube with motion controls and its added features being rather limited, along with how the development team in this Wii installment is playing too safe.
> 
> I bet that the Wii U installment will be much better than City Folk ever is.



When did I ever mention ACCF? I said I didn't like the _Wii_. And I don't. I never even played ACCF. I just don't like Nintendo's non-handheld consoles, so I won't be buying a Wii U or any of its games.


----------



## cIementine

If it's on WiiU then I probably won't get it upon release. I'm sure in the years to come my brother will still spend his time downstairs hogging the xbox, using the same TV the wiiU is attached to. Plus after playing new leaf it only seems right to play it on a portable console.


----------



## Ku_otaku1

pumpkins said:


> If it's on WiiU then I probably won't get it upon release. I'm sure in the years to come my brother will still spend his time downstairs hogging the xbox, using the same TV the wiiU is attached to. Plus after playing new leaf it only seems right to play it on a portable console.


Agreed 100% handheld is just better!!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

I bought a wii u in around August and love it to play mario on! The graphics on the wii u handheld are limited, but it has more potential than the original Wii. The Wii u can act as a handheld and console, providing the wii u controller to be like the bottom screen of the 3ds and the tv is the top screen. This might open more options for a future game for Animal Crossing, instead of sticking it onto a small 3ds..

but i still kinda like handhelds better


----------



## pika62221

I'm not too excited for a Wii U release, but don't forget, until Smash 3DS, it was a console-only game, we may be seeing more of this ported handheld/console release of the same game in the future. Since the New Nintendo 3DS (I wish they weren't calling it that), also supports Amiibo, Wii U only isn't a guarantee, there could be a Wii U AND another 3DS one (one that uses the extra horsepower of the New 3DS- I still hate that name). Either way, I do see Amiibo somehow being worked into the next Animal Crossing game, Nintendo cleaned up this past year from the first 2 waves, so it's a safe bet they're going to start instilling their abilities into future games. Let's hope Villager was just the beginning, although I can't possibly see 350+ Amiibo to do like they did for the e-reader cards in 2002. Who knows, they've got a plan, and it should be released on one of their Directs this year.


----------



## oath2order

please stop thinking it'll be on the new 3ds

it won't.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

This game will not be on either 3DS. They could possibly do a dual version for a handheld and console for the next generation, but not for this one.


----------



## Ku_otaku1

Nintendo will do whatever they want NOBODY knows what console/handheld the next game will be on. Nintendo only knows so lets just leave it to them. Unless someone has actually conformation from Nintendo themselves then that would be awesome!


----------



## Rasha

this whole thing is a rumor, maybe we won't be getting anything at all


----------



## spCrossing

R-Cookies said:


> this whole thing is a rumor, maybe we won't be getting anything at all



Well, they did close down that Animal Crossing Plaza and there's a Tom Nook Amibo.

There has to be something soon.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

If it does go on Wii U, it better improve upon New Leaf. I don't think people want what happened with Wild World and City Folk. But I feel like AC is better on handhelds, and they could do a port for console and handheld. Just because it hasn't happened doesn't mean it won't in the future.


----------



## Buttercakes

I have to say I prefer AC on handhelds (maybe because my first AC game was Wild World, so that's how I learned to love it first) but honestly I'd be happy regardless of if a new game gets released on WiiU/3DS. What I am really interested in, though, is how they'll incorporate a Tom Nook Amiibo into things. That is if they even release one, of course. :'D


----------



## MayorFaith

I prefer AC on handhelds. I like having the game on the go and being able to play where ever I want rather than being confined to a room with a tv in it. Also, I'm not really interested in buying a Wii U. ┐('～`；)┌ I'm seriously hoping for a portable music player. The hourly music can be a little boring after a while.(ʃ˘̩̩ε˘̩ƪ)


----------



## Ku_otaku1

MayorFaith said:


> I prefer AC on handhelds. I like having the game on the go and being able to play where ever I want rather than being confined to a room with a tv in it. Also, I'm not really interested in buying a Wii U. ┐('～`；)┌ I'm seriously hoping for a portable music player. The hourly music can be a little boring after a while.(ʃ˘̩̩ε˘̩ƪ)



Totally agree! Being confined to a room to play AC just stinks, yes the graphics would be AMAZING but I'd rather be able to take my town on vacation with me or just anywhere on the go! Makes it a better experience in my opinion


----------



## Boccages

Yeah, right. It's cool to be able to play the game on the go, on the bus or in the metro. Yes. But most of the time I took to play Animal Crossing was at my house. By my bed or at my desk. With a tiny little blurry screen with huge pixels and cramps in my neck. So, I have to disagree 

Animal Crossing is better on a 1080p TV with a home console sporting a remote controller with a huge colour screen. Hence the Wii U version we are all waiting for. On the go, I have my iPhone 6 Plus that sports HD 1080p graphics to read books or write emails or browse the web.


----------



## Zady

Sucks that there wasn't any AC news during Nintendo Direct


----------



## spCrossing

Zady said:


> Sucks that there wasn't any AC news during Nintendo Direct


Yeah, that sucks.

Probably they'll announce it whenever they do another direct or E3 201


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

I think we'll be getting AC news at E3. I don't think the Mario Kart DLC coming out in May is a coincidence.


----------



## Jake

Idk why people thought they would announce the new AC on the direct...

If anything, it's going to be at E3 this year, and tbh, I'd be surprised if they announced it outside of E3.


----------



## Mariah

I'm good with no Animal Crossing news until at least next year.


----------



## hoobster4

I'm really hoping they bring it out for both 3ds and the newer 3ds, because I don't really want to buy a whole new console ;-;


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

That's not going to happen though. We already got a 3DS game. The new game will be for the Wii U.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Now that's gonna be awesome. If they just bring some GameCube-exclusives back, I'm happy.


----------



## Boidoh

pumpkins said:


> If it's on WiiU then I probably won't get it upon release. I'm sure in the years to come my brother will still spend his time downstairs hogging the xbox, using the same TV the wiiU is attached to. Plus after playing new leaf it only seems right to play it on a portable console.



Uh... You know the Wii U supports off-TV play right?


----------



## TaMock

Even though I don't have a WiiU, I still can't wait. =3


----------



## LostNoob

So Nintendo has just made an Animal Crossing announcement community on Miiverse!
The hype is real 

In the post (This one here http://www.gonintendo.com/s/245720-miiverse-gets-animal-crossing-announcement-community )
They seem to suggest that it is New Leaf related news, so maybe some DLC is coming, hopefully new content and even some New 3DS improvements (60fps please Nintendo!)

That's not too say that the Wii U version isn't around the corner, although I was thinking, maybe it'll skip the Wii U altogether.
I have a feeling we might see an announcement for the successor to the 3DS sometime this year with a full unveiling at E3 with a few games announced as well, I recon one of those games will be the next Animal Crossing game.

I know the New 3DS has only just come out, but the DSi was also released shortly before the 3DS's announcement.
But I am willing to put money on the fact that the next handheld will be out between 2016 and early 2017.
Maybe I'm looking into things a little too much, but Nintendo console life cycles seem to be around 5 years and with AMD's recent remarks about working on a mobile processor for one of the major companies, I wouldn't be too surprised.

Still I'd rather have Animal Crossing on the Wii U


----------



## JCnator

Animal Crossing: New Leaf is the only community where literally anyone from Miiverse can actually post replies to, so that doesn't necessarily suggest that they're actually developing another handheld Animal Crossing iteration. The Animal Crossing Plaza community is no longer letting people who aren't currently using the software in first place to post anything, therefore it made more sense to create a news community on Animal Crossing: New Leaf instead.


----------



## MaverickZer0

hmmm i am curious for sure, i sure hope it hosts a wide array of villigers


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Amazing, for some reason...


----------



## Clever Bear

I would like to see more DLC or maybe more events. Not sure if the events would be able to be added, but it would be nice.


----------



## PlasmaPower

LostNoob said:


> So Nintendo has just made an Animal Crossing announcement community on Miiverse!
> The hype is real
> 
> In the post (This one here http://www.gonintendo.com/s/245720-miiverse-gets-animal-crossing-announcement-community )
> They seem to suggest that it is New Leaf related news, so maybe some DLC is coming, hopefully new content and even some New 3DS improvements (60fps please Nintendo!)



Were Animal Crossing for the GameCube and City Folk 60 FPS?


----------



## Clever Bear

PlasmaPower said:


> Were Animal Crossing for the GameCube and City Folk 60 FPS?



[size=-2]I'm pretty sure City Folk was 60 FPS, as well as the Gamecube version, while I think Wild World was half that. I could be wrong though![/size]


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Well, just go ahead and make new music for the hours, and add FEMALE LIONS.


----------



## spCrossing

PlasmaPower said:


> Were Animal Crossing for the GameCube and City Folk 60 FPS?


Yes they were.

Wild World & New Leaf ran on 30 FPS.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

QUIT TALKING ABOUT FPS!!

Seriously, it's just so dumb.


----------



## oath2order

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> QUIT TALKING ABOUT FPS!!
> 
> Seriously, it's just so dumb.



Why is it dumb?


----------



## PlasmaPower

oath2order said:


> Why is it dumb?



Because someone's a PC gamer?


----------



## oath2order

PlasmaPower said:


> Because someone's a PC gamer?



i don't get it


----------



## lazuli

crazy chicken just isnt fun and doesnt think about the technical aspects of games, like fps
probably

=

what would the new game be even called tho


----------



## cIementine

computertrash said:


> crazy chicken just isnt fun and doesnt think about the technical aspects of games, like fps
> probably
> 
> =
> 
> what would the new game be even called tho



Animal crossing: Brand new fresh leaf New 3DSXL WiiU++ exclusive


----------



## Jarrad

computertrash said:


> crazy chicken just isnt fun and doesnt think about the technical aspects of games, like fps
> probably
> 
> =
> 
> what would the new game be even called tho



Animal Crossing welcome to westeros 

People that think the next AC game isnt going to be on the Wii U and is going to be on the 3ds or this apparent "next hand-held" are stupid

- - - Post Merge - - -

to be honest, the least that will happen is that it will probably be compatible with new leaf 

maybe we will be able to transfer our mayors or something idk


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

computertrash said:


> crazy chicken just isnt fun and doesnt think about the technical aspects of games, like fps
> probably
> 
> =
> 
> what would the new game be even called tho



Why YES, I'm fun. I DO care about the technical parts of a game, just not if you talk about them in excess.

=

The new game would be called Animal Crossing: Universe, with the U stylized to look like a Wii U's logo.


----------



## oath2order

pumpkins said:


> Animal crossing: Brand new fresh leaf New 3DSXL WiiU++ exclusive Lite



There we go fixed it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Why YES, I'm fun. I DO care about the technical parts of a game, just not if you talk about them in excess.
> 
> =
> 
> The new game would be called Animal Crossing: Universe, with the U stylized to look like a Wii U's logo.



Um...too bad if you don't like people mentioning the fps


----------



## Spongebob

computertrash said:


> crazy chicken just isnt fun and doesnt think about the technical aspects of games, like fps
> probably
> 
> =
> 
> what would the new game be even called tho



Animal Crossing: Call of Crossing
A brand new AC shooter with 157 different guns and runs at a steady 69 frames per second


----------



## PlasmaPower

Spongebob said:


> Animal Crossing: Call of Crossing
> A brand new AC shooter with 157 different guns and runs at a steady 69 frames per second



I better bring my Doritos and Mountain Dew with me on launch day.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Me and my friend made a 1,000 list of ideas project for the next AC.


----------



## Locket

Jarrad said:


> Animal Crossing welcome to westeros
> 
> *People that think the next AC game isnt going to be on the Wii U and is going to be on the 3ds or this apparent "next hand-held" are stupid*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> to be honest, the least that will happen is that it will probably be compatible with new leaf
> 
> maybe we will be able to transfer our mayors or something idk



I don't get why. It HAS to be on the Wii U. I am not getting a New 3DS. I will not get a new console for a game again. 



IT'S BEEN ANNOUNCED! I have mixed emotions. I need HELP!


----------



## oath2order

Star Fire said:


> I don't get why. It HAS to be on the Wii U. I am not getting a New 3DS. I will not get a new console for a game again.
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S BEEN ANNOUNCED! I have mixed emotions. I need HELP!



Okay that's too bad. There's no chance in hell of it being on the New 3DS aka the 3DS v1.5.

What's been announced


----------



## Locket

oath2order said:


> Okay that's too bad. There's no chance in hell of it being on the New 3DS aka the 3DS v1.5.
> 
> What's been announced



The next game. Check Miiverse. Aya posted something in the announcement community.


----------



## oath2order

Star Fire said:


> The next game. Check Miiverse. Aya posted something in the announcement community.



Nothing was announced? They announnced the creation of the ACNL Announcement community, that's it.


----------



## Locket

oath2order said:


> Nothing was announced? They announnced the creation of the ACNL Announcement community, that's it.



That they were making it.


----------



## oath2order

Star Fire said:


> That they were making it.



What are the exact words that she said because I did not get that implication at all


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I can see some new stuff happening.

- - - Post Merge - - -

New harlequin rabbit NPC named Harley.


----------

